# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Не включается комп

## goacher

Компьютер внезапно перестал включаться.
Нет сигнал об удачной загрузку процессора.
Лампочка на мониторе моргает, на мониторе ничего не отображается.

Проц? как проверить? Потрогал - греется...

----------


## Cheechako

Если при загрузке "пикает", то смотреть коды ошибок, если нет - внимательно проверить питание, память, процессор (в зависимости от предыстории, с чего-то же это началось).

----------


## wh1tegray

> перестал включаться.


вообще? или всё-таки запускается?
если вообще - проблема в БП или мамке... если запускается, см. 



> Если при загрузке "пикает", то смотреть коды ошибок, если нет - внимательно проверить питание, память, процессор (в зависимости от предыстории, с чего-то же это началось).


:rolleyes:

----------


## goacher

питание запускается, процессор не пикает

----------


## Cheechako

Вращение вентилятора блока питания не есть свидетельство его работы:), ибо вентилятору нужно +12В, а остальному - преимущественно +5В (в тонкости не входим).
Отсутствие звуков динамика говорит о "глобальной" неработоспособности - вроде отсутствия/неправильной установке памяти, процессора, или/и нужных напряжений (отключение самого динамика не учитываю).

----------


## goacher

если блок питания заведомо рабочий (завтра точно проверю)
Перестал работать внезапно. Как остальное проверить?

----------


## Cheechako

После проверки блока питания - или одновременно - осмотреть системную плату (на предмет состояния электролитических конденсаторов), быть может, ослабить её крепление и слегка "пошевелить" - зависит от корпуса, в некоторых расстояние между платой и основанием всего сколько мм; затем я бы проверил память (потому как это проще :)), хотя бы на уровне вынуть-вставить, переставить в другой слот; если установлено несколько модулей -  попробовать включать с одним, последовательно меняя; если есть возможность - попробовать поставить заведомо рабочую память; хорошо бы такое сделать с процессором. Тщательно проверить все разъёмы (отключить - подключить). Обязательно отсоединить всё, что можно (HDD, FDD, CD, кард-ридеры, выводы USB передей панели, вынуть дополнительные платы, если есть, корпусные вентиляторы, клавиатуру, мышь... - где-то может быть банальное замыкание по питанию); иногда на плате стоят светодиодные индикаторы - проверить свечение (в принципе, чепуха, но хоть какой-то показатель). Проверить подключение кнопок Power/Reset/индикаторов передней панели/динамика - что всё на своём месте, не отвалилось и т.п.

----------


## wh1tegray

> если блок питания заведомо рабочий (завтра точно проверю)
> Перестал работать внезапно. Как остальное проверить?


уж ооочень похоже на умерший южный мост материнки...

----------


## goacher

вариант только поставить анологичный проц и узнать?

----------


## Cheechako

Ну это бы в последнюю очередь, чтобы не спалить невинный процессор :)
На моей памяти, процессоры вот так просто не гибли.

----------


## wh1tegray

*goacher*, какая мама? марка, модель.
Лампочка горит на ней? (обычно внизу... под видеокартой)

----------


## AndreyTitov

Ребят, вот у меня та же проблема - работал, теперь не включается, проверил блок питания - переставил на другой комп и с ним работает, т.е. не в нём дело, 

не включается вообще, т.е. если нажать на power никакой реакции, вентиляторы не вращаются, кнопки все подключены нормально, ещё если включить в розетку загорается лампочка на передней панели..

----------


## Cheechako

Что за лампочка светится на передней панели?
И если нет короткого замыкания - при правильном подключении блок питания должен запуститься (хотя бы на уровне вращения вентилятора, если есть).

----------


## AndreyTitov

Лампочка - там где флоппи, там вставлен картридер для чтения разных карт и на нём есть маленькая лампочка, она загорается, если включить блок питания

вентилятор в блоке питания (да и остальные вентиляторы) вообще, даже не дёргаются при включении, вообще никакой реакции...:confused:

----------


## Cheechako

Первое, что приходит в голову (если блок питания исправен) - где-то перегрузка (скорее даже КЗ) по 12В (вентиляторы/диски/неправильное подключение...), иначе хотя бы в БП вентилятор вращался.

----------


## tariely

> Компьютер внезапно перестал включаться.
> Нет сигнал об удачной загрузку процессора.
> Лампочка на мониторе моргает, на мониторе ничего не отображается.
> 
> Проц? как проверить? Потрогал - греется...



Может биос полетел? Посмотри в документации как переключить на factory default bios.


_______________________
P.S. электрошокер разрушит синтез ДНК.

----------


## AndreyTitov

Вообщем давно уже проблему решил - оказалось полетели и проц и материнка вместе, по отдельности менял - не работало ни с тем ни с другим. Вот так

----------


## Stervochka

Привет всем! А я сегодня вообще глупость сделала. Включила комп. У меня два жестки стоит. И ко второму подключен кулер, он иногда очень громко шумит, и в этот раз тоже стал громко шуметь. Мне лень было комп выключать-включать и я решила так отсоединить кулер. И когда начала рассоединять, у меня комп вырубился И не включался до тех пор пока я вообще этот хард не отключила. Потом я к нему пробовала подключить шлейф и вторую штуку от сидирома, ничего не изменилось, комп не включается со вторым хардом. У меня что хард сгорел? И можно ли что-то сделать? Там столько инфы было!

----------


## WiseSev

> ...комп не включается со вторым хардом. У меня что хард сгорел?


 Возможно. Имеет место неисправность (а может и КЗ) в цепи питания жесткого диска. Проверте диск на другой машине. Если будет работать, то при установке на своей машине внимательно проверте подключение. Если жесткий диск так и не запуститься, советую отдать в мастерскую (ведь там много важной инфы)...

----------


## Stervochka

> Возможно. Имеет место неисправность (а может и КЗ) в цепи питания жесткого диска. Проверте диск на другой машине. Если будет работать, то при установке на своей машине внимательно проверте подключение. Если жесткий диск так и не запуститься, советую отдать в мастерскую (ведь там много важной инфы)...


Спасибо. Уже исправили. Из-за КЗ перегорел диодик защитный! Сейчас все работает!:)

----------


## 6apoH

В общем проблема такая, вылетел у меня синий экран смерти, после этого, я перезагрузил комп и всё...он включается, но загрузка даже до биоса не доходит...кулеры все крутятся, извините я в компьютерах не очень, поэтому объясняю примитивно(( так то он шумит запускает жесткий, видюху...но на экран не проходит сигнал...ему как будто питания не хватает... и лампы контрольные на корпусе сначала загораются, а потом через пол секунды тухнут...блок питание протестили, на 12 только немного низкое выдает, может у кого было что похожее, помогите пожалуйста...что может бытьИ

----------


## tamalex

Отключите все жесткие диски, приводы и т.д., оставьте только видеокарту и память (ну, и, естественно, процессор!) и попробуйте включить.

----------


## 6apoH

> Отключите все жесткие диски, приводы и т.д., оставьте только видеокарту и память (ну, и, естественно, процессор!) и попробуйте включить.


пробывал, не помогает, та же реакция

----------


## tamalex

> блок питание протестили


Каким образом, под нагрузкой?




> лампы контрольные на корпусе сначала загораются, а потом через пол секунды тухнут


А вентиляторы останавливаются (на процессоре, видеокарте) или продолжают работать?

----------


## 6apoH

> Каким образом, под нагрузкой?
> 
> А вентиляторы останавливаются (на процессоре, видеокарте) или продолжают работать?


да, блок питания под нагрузкой мультиметром, а вентиляторы продолжают работу

----------

